# Guys..... are you all quiet during sex?



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Men, are you all quiet during sex? Ladies are your husbands quiet? Any advice for how to get my man to at least verbalize a little bit more with a moan of pleasure??? so I know a position is good, a movement is good for him. I let him know, and of course I do get noise when he cums, but it would be nice to know what is working and what really isn't.... I intend to talk to him, but i don't want to put pressure on him anyway, so was trying to think of a sexy way to go about it


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I am, but I started out that way and until I met my fiancee, that's how it always was with my partners as well. She's gotten me to open up somewhat, but I still find it weird to say much during sex. I know she'd like me to do more, so I'm trying to get more comfortable with it.

To answer your qestion, just talk about it and tell him you think it's hot when he does make noise and you'd like more of it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'm not silent during sex but I'm not screaming either.

Talk to him during the act...

"do you like this?" in a sexy husky tone whole doing it (whatever)
"or do yOu like this better?"

Just verbally tease him into vocalizing the same way you'd physically/verbally tease him into an erection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with tacoma. Dirty talk approach... its how I got mine to be a bit noisier during sex.. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Definitely dirty talk....engage vocally. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I usually have my mouth full (or at least occupied) during sex, so yes, I'm pretty quiet...

ETA: But I will say that my GF responds VERY well to me talking her through a fantasy during intercourse, so I do make an effort to maneuver my mouth up by her ear occasionally. So my advice... Make sure you respond obviously when he DOES make a noise. Positive reinforcement of his behaviour is the way to go!

C


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not quiet, per say. As much as I have to be because the kids are asleep across the hall, but I love making and hearing sounds of pleasure. I also love dirty talk, but unfortunately Ms. Ice does not.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I tend to yell and pound my chest alot but thats me


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

PBear said:


> I usually have my mouth full (or at least occupied) during sex, so yes, I'm pretty quiet...


Let's just say that if the mouth is full, then you have every excuse in the world to stay quiet... but that shouldn't keep you from being active and hearing those wonderful audible noises and feeling the "twisting and turning," and the increased orgasmic energy from your partner. And vice-versa!

The only time I would ever get self conscious about the verbality of it, is if there happens to be guests or kids in the house or we're at a hotel where the room walls are "paper thin!"

While "quiet" is good and acceptable, "verbal," at least, in my book, is greatly the _piece de resistance!_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am not as loud as my wife (OMG I love it), but I am not quiet. I can't really contribute to the "how" but you have already gotten some good suggestions.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Just say this " baby tell me if you like it? Come on I wanna hear it. It's okay just let it out" 

Here's the kicker do it while his penis is in your mouth.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm working on this.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait wait stop the car, my wallets in the console!!!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Wait wait stop the car, my wallets in the console!!!!


Lmao... wth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Semi-triggery for me. My wife probably doesn’t remember or even know, but when we were dating and starting to have sex, I’d moan and so forth. Then she publically made fun of it on several occasions to her friends, my friends, etc. in a joking manner. Making a stupid face, and imitating me to get laughs. Ok, considering that I’m rather ‘inexperienced’ and sex has always been a ‘touchy’ thing for me; This wasn’t a ‘good move’ in boosting my ego and sexual prowess. So the long term result, its been somewhat embarrassing to be anything but quiet when there is a fear that whatever you do will be the source of amusing conversation and ridicule later so she can get a laugh at my expense.... I know she didn’t do it to hurt me, but still...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Racer said:


> Semi-triggery for me. My wife probably doesn’t remember or even know, but when we were dating and starting to have sex, I’d moan and so forth. Then she publically made fun of it on several occasions to her friends, my friends, etc. in a joking manner. Making a stupid face, and imitating me to get laughs. Ok, considering that I’m rather ‘inexperienced’ and sex has always been a ‘touchy’ thing for me; This wasn’t a ‘good move’ in boosting my ego and sexual prowess. So the long term result, its been somewhat embarrassing to be anything but quiet when there is a fear that whatever you do will be the source of amusing conversation and ridicule later so she can get a laugh at my expense.... I know she didn’t do it to hurt me, but still...


Ugg, why the hell do women do that crap? Then they wake up 10 years later and they're pissed and confused because you're so quiet during sex.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm usually silent.
My wife always asks me that same question.

Recently while we were just lying in bed,
She asks me how come I grunt , groan and cuss so much in the gym pumping iron, and when I'm " pumping her ",I hardly make any noise if any.......
I told her its because the irons are heavy and she is only 135lbs.

She grabbed my neck and started choking me.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I'm usually silent.
> My wife always asks me that same question.
> 
> Recently while we were just lying in bed,
> ...


Let's watch it there, Caribbean! We really need to keep you around here for a few more days!


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

I do now after experiencing getting talked to dirty a few years ago. 

I embarrassingly remember a few years back I used to be a ninja when doing it. 


Well one of my 1st gfs didn't like me to talk while having sex and that kinda colored my attitude on it. Told me it was better to focus on it wordlessly.


----------



## earlyforties (May 3, 2012)

My W mentioned this only the other day after I commented on the vocal reaction of some women winning the fencing in the Olympics! 

She suddenly turned to me and queried why I was so quiet in bed. I was stunned. She rarely mentions anything to do with sex in the daylight and has only recently after many years got more relaxed about it? 

And my reply? Years of catholic guilt and children in adjoining rooms. 

Feel I should add, 'help'! 

I took it as a big warning - we've been having a rocky time lately and any opening up comment by her like this is oh so rare (I encourage her to open up but she doesn't - I feel to 'protect' me). So I'll keep reading for any advice!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Racer said:


> Semi-triggery for me. My wife probably doesn’t remember or even know, but when we were dating and starting to have sex, I’d moan and so forth. Then she publically made fun of it on several occasions to her friends, my friends, etc. in a joking manner. Making a stupid face, and imitating me to get laughs. Ok, considering that I’m rather ‘inexperienced’ and sex has always been a ‘touchy’ thing for me; This wasn’t a ‘good move’ in boosting my ego and sexual prowess. So the long term result, its been somewhat embarrassing to be anything but quiet when there is a fear that whatever you do will be the source of amusing conversation and ridicule later so she can get a laugh at my expense.... I know she didn’t do it to hurt me, but still...


Ouch. I'd be gone if that happened to me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not quiet if I'm having a particularly good time.


----------



## BRIGETTEDARIS (Aug 15, 2012)

My husband sounds like a bear...I love it. But I do hav to talk a lil dirty to him for his animal instinct to kick in.


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

My wife might get a low growl out of me but thats it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Men, are you all quiet during sex? Ladies are your husbands quiet? Any advice for how to get my man to at least verbalize a little bit more with a moan of pleasure??? so I know a position is good, a movement is good for him. I let him know, and of course I do get noise when he cums, but it would be nice to know what is working and what really isn't.... I intend to talk to him, but i don't want to put pressure on him anyway, so was trying to think of a sexy way to go about it


My husband is similar, I am the more verbal... but as in the words of Arbitrator ..."if the mouth is full, then you have every excuse in the world to stay quiet" .... he'd go with that.

If I engage him, I do get some response though, I can't complain too much. And he will tell me how good something feels -it's not every time, but maybe every 10th time or so, often during a BJ....

So often we have this little exchange, if I think he is on the verge, I'll say "Is that too much?"...I near get the same reply each time with a half panting filled with emotion ....."You're always too much". So he makes me feel on top of the world really.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Racer said:


> Semi-triggery for me. My wife probably doesn’t remember or even know, but when we were dating and starting to have sex, I’d moan and so forth. Then she publically made fun of it on several occasions to her friends, my friends, etc. in a joking manner. Making a stupid face, and imitating me to get laughs. Ok, considering that I’m rather ‘inexperienced’ and sex has always been a ‘touchy’ thing for me; This wasn’t a ‘good move’ in boosting my ego and sexual prowess. So the long term result, its been somewhat embarrassing to be anything but quiet when there is a fear that whatever you do will be the source of amusing conversation and ridicule later so she can get a laugh at my expense.... I know she didn’t do it to hurt me, but still...


That was freaking nasty.... I hope she has since heartfully apologized for doing something this careless -hitting below the belt..... realizing as she has gotten older HOW this "BOXED" you sexually and stunted what could have been... 

I take it you never revisited this with her again then? But still the hurt is there. I wonder if she has ever WANTED more verbal out of you, the moaning, since those early days, ever made an issue out of it ?


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> That was freaking nasty....


Not terribly ‘nasty’, just immature as hell. 


> I take it you never revisited this with her again then? But still the hurt is there. I wonder if she has ever WANTED more verbal out of you, the moaning, since those early days, ever made an issue out of it ?


Nope, never revisited and she’s never brought it up. That was just the early part of my marriage... Lets just say things went seriously downhill from there so I don’t hijack this thread. 

So, I posted just to put in my “why” I’m not vocal. It all comes back to insecurity with myself sexually and how someone close to you like that can feed that insecurity.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm pretty loud, with both words and other vocalizations. I'd like my wife to be a little louder and to use more words, though she is sometimes loud.

You might try a game with him, where you pleasure him (with your hand and/or mouth), and the pleasuring stops if he's too quiet.

Also, if you want him to use words, and he's clueless about what to say, give him direction and specific examples:

Be explicit when telling him what you like when you are doing it. "I love it when you ***** my ***** like that."
Ask him questions: "Do you like it when I ....." 
Tell him to beg for specific things, such as continuing to do something pleasurable : "Beg me to keep ****ing your ****"


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm pretty vocal during sex, I like to grunt and moan, and tell her when something she is doing feels awesome, or tell her I want her to do something, etc.

She is generally pretty quiet. Sometimes she will moan a little, or she will grunt and pant during orgasms, but that's about it. Every now and then when I am giving her oral, she will tell me that it "feels really nice". 

I wish she was a little more vocal than she is, but then again, that's how she is in the rest of our life.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

I would probably be quiet, but I specifically make more noise than I would be apt to to let her know when she's doing a, uh... good job. Like PBear, I do talk her thru some things, sometimes.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My husband is a screamer. To the point that I sometimes can't tell if he's enjoying things or if I've maybe accidentally broken something.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Unsure in Seattle said:


> I would probably be quiet, but I specifically make more noise than I would be apt to to let her know when she's doing a, uh... good job. Like PBear, I do talk her thru some things, sometimes.


Ya sometimes I would prefer to just lay back and enjoy myself. But I've found that she needs a certain amount of positive reinforcement to keep doing the good stuff.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok to respond to some comments, I have never made fun of him sexually, and he does tell me afterwards comments that make me feel on top of the world, complimenting my methods, technique etc... but since I have been more creative lately (we both have) I know it is easy for him to tell when I am enjoying it because I am vocal, but it is harder for me to tell, and if I ask a question or something that seems to turn him off... so I'm trying to find a middle ground balance. I have thought to say something sexy. I like some of the suggestions of just talking dirtier and maybe demanding him to be more vocal and rewarding the vocal behavior with more of the action....  hehe tricky, but sounds like fun!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't imagine myself moaning

I communicate pleasure/displeasure during the activity in other ways; breathing/dirty talk/etc


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

It varies. Sometimes I just let loose and my wife revels in it. 

A few weeks back she got giggling because I was getting louder and the windows were open. So she playfully was half heartedly covering my mouth but not really. She dug it. A lot. 

Some women like to feel their husbands are so taken with them that they are on the edge of losing control.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting, when I lose control I simply just get more forceful and very dominant - when I completely lose it (like after a fight), I bite, push, flip, drag, pin, grab, etc but wifey enjoys it when it does happen from time to time.

I'm not so sure if moaning and screaming = losing control
But that's just me lol


----------



## CoolBreeze10 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just recently have been verbal during sex since my wife likes it. I never did it because I felt uncomfortable and weird, but I'm starting to enjoy it. Not too much as I feel it ruins the mood but I definately say my wife's name. She loves that.


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Men, are you all quiet during sex? Ladies are your husbands quiet? Any advice for how to get my man to at least verbalize a little bit more with a moan of pleasure??? so I know a position is good, a movement is good for him. I let him know, and of course I do get noise when he cums, but it would be nice to know what is working and what really isn't.... I intend to talk to him, but i don't want to put pressure on him anyway, so was trying to think of a sexy way to go about it


 YES we are quiet, supposedly a hangover from when we had to have sex quickly and quietly to avoid attracting dinosaurs. We have no excuse now guys, so let's converse. When ready to go on top, and our condom in place, say: "Shall we?" If she says yes,get on board. Insert penis in vagina, do a few strokes, say: "Okay?" If yes, proceed to stroke. After 30 or 40 strokes, say: "Like to come?" If yes,take her on up to orgasm. Take a rest, then stroke again. At first tingle of orgasm, say: "I'm coming," so she can get ready to come at the same time. After massive orgasm, lie quiet, then say, "Okay?" Then get hold of the condom and roll off. Look at the load and say,"Waaa!" And laugh at the amazing load. Those few words make a huge difference to your girl. -- Enjoy sex!
-- Roger G. Boschman


----------



## Mr steal your girl (Aug 11, 2012)

Peep game:

Most women want to be talked to during sex. If she likes dirty talk, ask first, because if not you're in for a rude awakening. I'm talking all during sex..."Bittch come get this dikk"...."Sluht, you like when I beat this pussie up"...."This pussie is mine, hoe"....Yes all that stimulates and she responds with " Yes daddy, I'm your b.i.t.c.h"...."UHHH...UHHH...Phuck me harder"....

Most women I've been with love me talking during sex, It puts them in another dimension and a fantasy world. Now...If she is talking TOO much, or screaming too loudly.....That's when you have to throw a flag on the play...When she is talking it has to be breathy type words, that's how you know you are really putting it down. If the words come out sounding like she's on a fm radio station, you are not putting it down. If she's gulping and gasping for air while you're doing your thing beating it up, then you're good to go.

Ex 1..."Ye-eeah...Ph-u-u-u-ck m-m-m--e-e-e- Haaard---errrr Ohh"
--Yes, you have managed to put it down.---

Ex 2... "Phuck, me keep it going Johnny.
-- Nope. Sorry my friend, you might as well just make you
a sandwich and call it a day.

Women want to hear that Tarzan Climax from a man....I take it one step further and channel King Kong and Godzilla...Women go crazy.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Occasionally I'll be more verbal, but in general I'm pretty quiet. Sex between us is typically very intense, and when things are intense I get quiet. But she knows by my body language that I'm really into it, and I tend to make noise as climax approaches.

She's much more verbal than I, but neither of us have complaints. Our sex is extremely hot just as is.


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I have commented at length on this subject in previous days, but I don't see my message on the site.


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay, now I see my previous message...


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

If someone doesnt vocalize a lot it doesnt mean they arent in exctasy..

Its like saying jut becasue someone doesnt dance to the music or sing out loud along with it means they arent enjoying the music..

say let people be who they are..

Dallas


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

Racer said:


> Semi-triggery for me. My wife probably doesn’t remember or even know, but when we were dating and starting to have sex, I’d moan and so forth. Then she publically made fun of it on several occasions to her friends, my friends, etc. in a joking manner. Making a stupid face, and imitating me to get laughs.


oh, man, that is beyond crazy. I'd be uuber pissed about something like that and righteous so. ok, if it happened once, fine, but still, a person has to know boundaries where a joke turns into something that is not a joke by far, but on several occasions, that is just plain wrong. 

on the original topic - I myself am rather quiet, I like a bit of dirty talking, though, say, how tight/wet/good it feels, about the way her boobs move, how sexy they look, etc.. no scripting, though, whatever comes into my mind, but lately I'm being told to cut it out and stop commenting, so, silent I am!


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't believe all men are quiet during sex. That's stereotypical. The situations can vary to why some are quiet. 

As for my husband, he will whisper things to me in my ear when we're missionary or tell me that I'm an exquisite woman while he stares deeply into my eyes.

I'm the quiet one, and that is something that I am working on. I talk dirty to him. Towards the end, though, he grunts.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Mr steal your girl said:


> Peep game:
> 
> Most women want to be talked to during sex. If she likes dirty talk, ask first, because if not you're in for a rude awakening. I'm talking all during sex..."Bittch come get this dikk"...."Sluht, you like when I beat this pussie up"...."This pussie is mine, hoe"....Yes all that stimulates and she responds with " Yes daddy, I'm your b.i.t.c.h"...."UHHH...UHHH...Phuck me harder"....
> 
> ...


This sounds like Elmore Leonard writing about a guy posting on a discussion board. You from Detroit?


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ugg, why the hell do women do that crap? Then they wake up 10 years later and they're pissed and confused because you're so quiet during sex.


Don't forget not all women, i have never or would never tell a man to be quite, now if we were in a pubic place...ponders...no i wouldn't say anything.

had one previous partner that was totally silent, he had no sex drive and suffered very badly from PE, so maybe he was trying hard not to be excited, who knows.

I like noise and dirty talk so would be perplexed if nothing.

And if your mouth is full you can make noise from the throat easily.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I seem to remember being somewhat boisterous with my first wife. I was younger and hadn't gone through some embarrassing stuff yet. As I got older, I became more quiet.

I think if my second wife and I had lived in a house instead of a condo with paper thin walls, I may have felt like getting more boisterous. I don't know.


----------



## Gorky75 (Aug 22, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Men, are you all quiet during sex? Ladies are your husbands quiet? Any advice for how to get my man to at least verbalize a little bit more with a moan of pleasure??? so I know a position is good, a movement is good for him. I let him know, and of course I do get noise when he cums, but it would be nice to know what is working and what really isn't.... I intend to talk to him, but i don't want to put pressure on him anyway, so was trying to think of a sexy way to go about it


I'd say I am quiet, have been told so. But I do think i communicate enough that my partner knows what I like and when i particularly enjoy what she is doing. Also, even if he is quiet during sex, maybe ask him to talk about it afterward, what he liked etc.


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Men, are you all quiet during sex?


For the most part. 



livelaughlovenow said:


> Any advice for how to get my man to at least verbalize a little bit more with a moan of pleasure???


That's not something I'd be comfortable with. 

The W's the one that can be noisy, would _rather_ be noisy if conditions were right. Once, many years ago when we first began having sex together, she tried a little 'dirty talk' which I had never experienced before, and I asked her not to do again. I found it distracting and disturbing. For me (everybody's different) it felt as though she was cheapening the moment.



Gorky75 said:


> Also, even if he is quiet during sex, maybe ask him to talk about it afterward, what he liked etc.


Talking afterwards is good, that works. =)


----------



## DrunkenH (Jul 29, 2012)

Quiet during sex? Yeah, I'd have to say that I usually was. I think that maybe men sometimes think that his own guttural grunting is not exactly adding to the moment the way a woman's moaning is, so why f*ck it up?


----------

